# Lakeshore Reserve Rooms/Buildings



## dioxide45 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking at the resort map for Lakeshore Reserve there are four buildings; Rosarno, Messina, Copo d' Orlando, and Palermo. My guess is that Messina and Palermo and Mesina have the two and three bedroom flats and Rosarno and Copo d' Orlando have the two and three bedroom townhomes. Does anyone know which units are in each? Are the two and three bedroom units mixed in each building? Is one section of townhome all 3BR and the other all 2BR?

We have an exchange in May. Our unit shows as a dedicated 2BR flat unit on Marriott.com. We are looking to request a unit overlooking the pool in Messina. Are any of those units 2BR?


----------



## del2327 (Mar 1, 2012)

We just returned from Lakeshore and we were there last year too.  There are full 2 bedroom flat units in both Palermo and Messina.  I don't know about the other buildings.  We just stayed in Messina and while I believe there are 2 bedroom units which overlook the pool, our 2 bedroom unit did not.  Instead we faced the golf course.  However, my kids enjoyed that view because each night they were able to watch some of the fireworks from EPCOT (9:00) and Disneyworld (10:00).  The fireworks which were shot high in the sky were visible just above the tree line.


----------



## jaym (Mar 2, 2012)

del2327 said:


> We just returned from Lakeshore and we were there last year too.  There are full 2 bedroom flat units in both Palermo and Messina.  I don't know about the other buildings.  We just stayed in Messina and while I believe there are 2 bedroom units which overlook the pool, our 2 bedroom unit did not.  Instead we faced the golf course.  However, my kids enjoyed that view because each night they were able to watch some of the fireworks from EPCOT (9:00) and Disneyworld (10:00).  The fireworks which were shot high in the sky were visible just above the tree line.



 We have a 1 BD Deluxe Villa reserved at Lakeshore for late Spring. 
Where might we find the location of a one bdrm. unit? Building?

Also, it seems some of the villas have a larger shower stall rather than the tub/shower combo, is that correct? Which have the larger showers? 
thx. for any info.


----------



## del2327 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't know the answers to your questions as we only stayed in 2 bedroom units.


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 5, 2012)

Call the resort.  There are multiple 2 bedroom units:

2 types of "dedicated" 2 bedrooms - one that is part of the 3 bedroom lock-off and one that is a stand-alone 2 bed
2 bedroom lock-off
2 master bedroom lock-off

The resort can advise which one you have and where they are located.  Both Palermo and Messina have the "traditional" timeshare style units, while Capo d' Orlando and Rosario are the lower rise townhome style units.  Both Palermo and Messina have all the different 2 bed configurations mentioned above as the two buldings are identical in structure.

What is the room code on the confirmation?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am really torn on what to do here. I have confirmed that the unit we have is a 2BR side of a 3BR lock off. We would prefer a 2BR lock off instead since there are only three of us in the room, so I will request that but not sure how flexible they can be.I think though that either type of unit is in both the both the Messina and Palermo buildings have these types of units.

The question is, do I want to request the Messina building so we are closer to the main pool, or request the Palermo building so it is a shorter walk to the JW. We are going over Memorial Week, so will we even have access to the lazy river at the JW or will it be restricted? Should we just leave our request open and let them decide for us and go with the flow?


----------



## TravlinDuo (Apr 30, 2012)

We just returned from Lakeshore.  We used one of our GV units to exchange into a 2BR unit.  We had requested a 3rd floor or higher unit in the Palermo Bldg pool side.  We were assigned to the 2nd floor in the Palermo bldg rm 3213 - a dedicated 2BR unit at the end of the bldg facing the pond/lake.  We asked for a pool side unit, but it was explained that due to our reservation being through an II trade, the unit assigned was the unit relinquished by the owner.  Although not what we requested, we were very pleasantly surprised and really liked the unit location.  Quiet, close to the pool and no road noise.  

Depending on age & physical condition, the walk to the JW may not be considered a short walk.  The lazy river at the JW is about 3 times larger than the lazy river at Lakeshore and is really nice.  The staff at Lakeshore will gladly transport a Lakeshore guest to the JW in the multi-seat golf carts within a couple of minutes of a request.  If you like wings, they're less expensive at the JW.

Sue


----------



## ntipton84 (Apr 30, 2012)

My wife and I visited Lakeshore Reserve over Easter/Spring Break. Personally, I would suggest staying in the Messina building since it's closer to the pool. The Palermo building isn't really all that close to the JW anyway. While the JW isn't so far that you can't walk, it isn't that close either (especially with kids in tow). If you've ever stayed at Barony Beach Club, I would compare it to staying in the garden view units and walking to the beachside pool. It's doable but not exactly convenient. As with Barony, golf carts are always available to shuttle guests back and forth to the JW and the Ritz Carlton. Just call the front desk whenever you need a ride and they'll send someone shortly. We never had to wait more than a couple minutes.

From the Messina building, the fastest/easiest way to access the pool is actually through the stairwell on the side of the building facing away from the pool. Once outside, walk along the sidewalk adjacent to the lake and enter through the gate into the pool area.

Also worth mentioning is that we were told by the concierge at check-in that the JW was going to start instituting "black-out" days for guests staying at Lakeshore Reserve beginning April 5th. I can't remember what days of the week they said so you may want to check with the front desk before arriving.

Overall, we really enjoyed the resort. The pool area is beautiful, the villas are of the new styling and are very comfortable, and the weather was great.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2012)

TravlinDuo said:


> We just returned from Lakeshore.  We used one of our GV units to exchange into a 2BR unit.  We had requested a 3rd floor or higher unit in the Palermo Bldg pool side.  We were assigned to the 2nd floor in the Palermo bldg rm 3213 - a dedicated 2BR unit at the end of the bldg facing the pond/lake.  We asked for a pool side unit, but it was explained that due to our reservation being through an II trade, the unit assigned was the unit relinquished by the owner.  Although not what we requested, we were very pleasantly surprised and really liked the unit location.  Quiet, close to the pool and no road noise.
> 
> Depending on age & physical condition, the walk to the JW may not be considered a short walk. The lazy river at the JW is about 3 times larger than the lazy river at Lakeshore and is really nice. The staff at Lakeshore will gladly transport a Lakeshore guest to the JW in the multi-seat golf carts within a couple of minutes of a request. If you like wings, they're less expensive at the JW



Not sure how you could request Palermo poolside. There is a townhouse cluster, Capo d' Orlando, in between Palermo and the main pool at Lakeshore Reserve. That is why were were torn between Palermo and Mesina. I don't think they can assign you in to a townhouse if your II confirmation is for a flat. Mesina is the only poolside building with flats.

Thanks for the tip about the golf cart to the JW, if the JW is available to us, we will definitely take advantage. Of course I like wings, have to give them a try while there.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2012)

ntipton84 said:


> My wife and I visited Lakeshore Reserve over Easter/Spring Break. Personally, I would suggest staying in the Messina building since it's closer to the pool. The Palermo building isn't really all that close to the JW anyway. While the JW isn't so far that you can't walk, it isn't that close either (especially with kids in tow). If you've ever stayed at Barony Beach Club, I would compare it to staying in the garden view units and walking to the beachside pool. It's doable but not exactly convenient. As with Barony, golf carts are always available to shuttle guests back and forth to the JW and the Ritz Carlton. Just call the front desk whenever you need a ride and they'll send someone shortly. We never had to wait more than a couple minutes.
> 
> From the Messina building, the fastest/easiest way to access the pool is actually through the stairwell on the side of the building facing away from the pool. Once outside, walk along the sidewalk adjacent to the lake and enter through the gate into the pool area.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information. We had actually stayed in a studio in the Mesina building back in 2010. I am thinking that is what we will request this time around. I was aware that the JW does limit access to Lakeshore guests curing peak time. I will call the resort to see if the week of Memorial Day is also scheduled as a blackout week or days.


----------



## pwrshift (May 1, 2012)

ntipton84 said:


> Also worth mentioning is that we were told by the concierge at check-in that the JW was going to start instituting "black-out" days for guests staying at Lakeshore Reserve beginning April 5th. I can't remember what days of the week they said so you may want to check with the front desk before arriving.
> .



I assume restrictions will be weekends during prime time.  This is very discouraging, but I can't say I'm surprised as Marriott doesn't give a hoot for promises made to TS owners when buying.  A similar thing happened to those who owned in Desert Springs Villas 1 who even had free access to the JW Spa and it caused a lot of upset at the time of change.  Whew...I almost bought there to balance out with my CV week.

I'm sure glad i didn't buy at Lakeshore Reserve now, but came so close to buying a large 2 bdrm flat at LR in pre-construction (the lockoff studio had almost a full kitchen) when assured that LS owners would 'always' have full access to the JW facilities, but not to the Ritz pools.  Typically...the word 'always' is a BS word from Marriott.

Brian


----------



## TravlinDuo (May 1, 2012)

Dioxide.... I made a mistake in stating that we were in the Palermo Bldg.... we were actually in the Messina Bldg.  My apologies!

Wings at the JW.... try the sweet chili sauce....mmmm.

At no time during our recent stay did any staff member at Lakeshore mention that JW would be instituting blackout days.  The only thing we were told we couldn't use was the fitness center in the Ritz.... but we never visit workout facilities when we're on vacation !!

Sue


----------



## raybrun (May 1, 2012)

*I am at lakeshore now and I wish had a better room location*

On the DC I booked at 10 months out for a for night stay requesting highest possible floor. I called at the 3 week point to again request the high room. We wound up with a ground floor with a sidewalk behind our patio and parking lot as the main view.

They would not move me because they said the had limited 1bed deluxe units. I responded I would take a downgrade on the deluxe feature( extra space we don't need anyway) however, they said they can't downgrade. I love the resort so I hope if i ask for a  1bd STD next time and stay a full week in slower season  they will get me off the ground.

Have you lakeshore people had any trouble?


----------



## TravlinDuo (May 1, 2012)

We own at Lakeshore and if we stay using our home resort reservation, we have received room location very close to or exactly what we requested.  When we trade in through II using our Grand Vista (and we always use either our 1BR or studio, never the full 2BR unit), we move lower on the pecking order for room assignment, but we understand that is how the process works.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2012)

raybrun said:


> On the DC I booked at 10 months out for a for night stay requesting highest possible floor. I called at the 3 week point to again request the high room. We wound up with a ground floor with a sidewalk behind our patio and parking lot as the main view.
> 
> They would not move me because they said the had limited 1bed deluxe units. I responded I would take a downgrade on the deluxe feature( extra space we don't need anyway) however, they said they can't downgrade. I love the resort so I hope if i ask for a  1bd STD next time and stay a full week in slower season  they will get me off the ground.
> 
> Have you lakeshore people had any trouble?



My guess this is due to the placement of the deluxe 1BR side of what I believe is the 2BR lock off units. Their placement is probably only in that area, though on multiple floors. You happened to get the bottom floor unfortunately. My guess is the single night stay may have hurt your cause also. I would think they would place those staying longer in more desirable units since they would be have to deal with the unpleasant locations longer.


----------



## raybrun (May 2, 2012)

*Dioxide, I think your theory is right*

Actually it is 4 nights not 1 in this poor location. You wondered if this is the 1bd part of a 2bd lockoff and I just noticed that it is. The lesson I take from this is not to automatically assume deluxe is a good thing if it limits chances of view. Anyway, I love this resort so much that I won't complain anymore.


----------



## chalucky (May 3, 2012)

We were at Lakeshore for Spring Break/Easter.....weekend was blacked out at the JW....I think you still could sneak in without much effort, but they made a point of telling you that the pool amenities were off limits.

We liked the Lakeshore pool area better anyway.


----------



## Bogeygirl (May 3, 2012)

raybrun said:


> On the DC I booked at 10 months out for a for night stay requesting highest possible floor. I called at the 3 week point to again request the high room. We wound up with a ground floor with a sidewalk behind our patio and parking lot as the main view.
> 
> They would not move me because they said the had limited 1bed deluxe units. I responded I would take a downgrade on the deluxe feature( extra space we don't need anyway) however, they said they can't downgrade. I love the resort so I hope if i ask for a  1bd STD next time and stay a full week in slower season  they will get me off the ground.
> 
> Have you lakeshore people had any trouble?


Rayburn -which building are you in? We own at LR and will be there early October. We also booked the deluxe 1bedrm using points.


----------



## raybrun (May 3, 2012)

*Bogey girl, we have been in mesina*

October is the slowest time as may is supposed to be as well.. Maybe you will be ok.today they told me they only have 12 in that category and 30+ in the STD. most of the deluxe 1bd are  on parking lot side according to lady today.

Anyway we have moved on now. As I type this i am at frenchman cove looking over the pool and the bay. Terrific room! Win some lose some.


----------



## Bogeygirl (May 3, 2012)

raybrun said:


> October is the slowest time as may is supposed to be as well.. Maybe you will be ok.today they told me they only have 12 in that category and 30+ in the STD. most of the deluxe 1bd are  on parking lot side according to lady today.
> 
> Anyway we have moved on now. As I type this i am at frenchman cove looking over the pool and the bay. Terrific room! Win some lose some.


Mmmmmmm ..... Makes me wonder if i should switch to a standard masterbed side of a lock off?

Who did you speak to who knew where the various floor plans were located?


----------

